# how many attempts do you get on the nhs if you live in Denbigshire?



## melissa1985 (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 

im thinking of moving to denbighshire and i just wondered if anyone could tell me how many attemps you get at icsi on the nhs and which hospital you are refered to

thanks mel


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi,

Only just spotted this post!

Anywhere in Wales you only got one go at IVF/ICSI and in North Wales you would be referred to Liverpool Womens Hopsital, Liverpool. There is no choice where your tertiary referral goes to, has to be Liverpool Womens.

You would also need to fit all this criteria...http://new.wales.gov.uk/docrepos/40382/dhss/40382121/access-criteria-tertiary-in1.pdf?lang=en

http://new.wales.gov.uk/topics/health/hcw/SpecialisedInfertilityTreatment/?lang=en

Hope this helps, feel free to PM me if you need anymore info.


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

THanks for the link, i have been looking for that info for ages! I am going to LWC in Swansea


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

The WAG (Welsh Assembly) seem to keep that info well hidden on their website and took me an age to track it down!!

Best of luck...xx


----------



## Springbokkie (Jan 15, 2012)

Just to update the information from this post. Patients from Wales will receive 2 cycles of treatment.

http://www.wales.nhs.uk/sites3/Documents/898/IVF%20Policy%20Version%204.0.pdf


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes everyone in wales in entitled to 2 cycles of ivf/icsi on the nhs.


----------

